# Good floating plants?



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I am looking to buy some floating plants to dim the lighting for my rhom. Does anybody know of any floating plants that don't require massive amounts of light?
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

What type of lighting do you have? I have had excellent results with 100 actinic lighting dimmed with foil and also 50% actinic/ 50%natural bulbs with water sprite. Just buy a few sprites and they will soon multiply.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

do they provide good cover? I was thinking about getting some pennyworts, have you heard of them?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> I am looking to buy some floating plants to dim the lighting for my rhom. Does anybody know of any floating plants that don't require massive amounts of light?
> Any info would be appreciated.


 I have bought some watersprite, I haven't recived it yet, but it looks like a nice floating plant


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

imop i dont really like live plants they always die on me if i were you i would go with some plastic ones. there was some really cool ones out there that you cant tell if there real or fake.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

THe water sprites I have in my tank are multiplying like crazy. I started off with 1 water sprite but new plants kept growing on the leaves of the original one and now I got about 5-6 large plants and a ton of small ones floatin around.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I haven't worked with Pennywort. I tried hyacinth and it didn't fair well in my aquariums. Water Sprite seems to do great in home aquraiums with low lighting and shortly after purchasing a few small plants, I had enough for each of my tanks. I have noticed that they tend to do better in larger aquariums were as my 10gallon tanks can't keep plants alive. My guess is due to low levels of Nitrate due to only having a small single species in the tank.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

MStiers 
did the water sprites provide good cover?


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

They do a good job of shading and also provide cover for smaller fish in their roots.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

sweet. thanks for the info


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

No problem, let me know how it goes. I am getting ready to try amazon swords in my 150gallon.


----------

